# يوم الارض



## 1مايكل (16 أبريل 2010)

*يوم الأرض هو يوم يستهدف نشر الوعي والاهتمام ببيئة كوكب الأرض. يحتفل به سنويا أثناء فصل الربيع في النصف الشمالي وفي فصل الخريف في النصف الجنوبي. أسسه السيناتور الأمريكي غايلورد نيلسون  كيوم بيئي تثقيفي في عام 1970، ويحتفل به اليوم في بلدان كثيرة كل سنة.

تحتفل الأمم المتحدة بيوم الأرض في يوم الاعتدال في شهر مارس وهو التقليد الذي أسسه ناشط السلام جون مكونيل في عام 1969.

:t30:

   Earth day







 Earth Day is a day designed for the Earth's environment and appreciation. It is on 22 April. It was founded by U.S. Senator Gaylord Nelson (D-Wisconsin) as an environmental teach-in in 1970 and is celebrated in many countries every year. The first Earth Day was in 1970. Earth Day is in spring in the Northern Hemisphere and autumn in the Southern Hemisphere.

The United Nations celebrates Earth Day each year on the spring equinox, which is often 20 March. This is a tradition which was founded by peace activist John McConnell in 1969. The United Nations first celebrated Earth Day on the spring equinox in 1971. This was also the first time ever that the United Nations celebrated Earth Day. The first Earth Day on the 
spring equinox was also in 1970.



Earth Day is similar to World Environment Day*


المصادر :

موقع يوم الارض المصرى :

http://egyearthday.webs.com/ 

موقع ويكيبديا عربى :

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/يوم_الأرض_(عالمي) 

موقع ويكيبيديا انجليزى :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Day


----------



## 1مايكل (16 أبريل 2010)

*يا ريت كلو يشارك معانا فى يوم لاارض 22 ابريل ... اول سنة مصر تشترك فى يوم الارض 2010 .. انقذوا الارض .. يا ريت كلو يشارك و يقول ارأوا ..​*​


----------



## 1مايكل (16 أبريل 2010)

لوجو يوم الارض 2010





لوجو موقع يوم الارض المصرى :


----------



## 1مايكل (16 أبريل 2010)

*يا رب الموضوع يعجبكم منتظر مشاركاتكم​*


----------



## جيلان (18 أبريل 2010)

*رائع .. ويارب يعود بالافادة على الجميع وبالحفاظ على الارض*


----------



## maria123 (18 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

*

جميل جداااا يا مايكل

شكراااااا الك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مايكل

على المعلومة القيمة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2010)

*يا ريت يكون عندنا اهتمام بالحاجات دى ولو انى اشك !!
ميرررسى خالص يا مايكل
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## 1مايكل (20 مايو 2010)

*اشكركم كلكم و على فكرة موقع 
http://egyearthday.webs.com
موقعى و دخلت بيه مسابقة على مستوى الجمهورية لتدعيم يوم الارض و اخذ المركز الثناى على مستوى الجمهورية و كويس ان فيه توعية فعلا بنظافة البيئة على مستوى بلاد العالم​*


----------

